# Sticky  ANNOUNCEMENT: 100 post AND 90-day requirement to post in the Habanos Forum



## Puff Moderator Team

*Q. "Why Can't I Post In The Habanos Section until 100 posts?"*

A. A lot of new folks join and jump right into the discussion without taking the time to read the rules or get involved in the greater Puff community, which can cause problems that could have easily been avoided.

The 100 post-count and 90-day requirement gives our new members time to engage with the Puff community at large, as well as to review the rules of the Habanos forum prior to engaging in the conversation, in order to prevent those issues.

Please review the *Habano Forum Rules* in full before posting to the Habanos forum.

Note: Padding your post count with frivolous posts just to reach the 100 posts is against the rules and will be cause for disciplinary action.


----------

